# Some of the Vendors Who Will Be At The Midwest Swap



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We have a great line up of vendors for the show this coming Sunday the 20th. Among the list is Tom Stumpf with Joe Skylark, Steve Lovan, BadL's Hobbies, Model Empire, Paul Kniffen of MaxTrax And Zoomin', JustinDiRisio, Motor City Toyz, Hobbytalk members Honda and Wheelz63, Brad Blohm, Kevin Petchulat (representing Road Race Replicas), Swamibob and many, many more! No matter what scale or vintage of slot cars you are into, you can find it here. 

See you Sunday!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9 finger hobbies


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for including me on your list Al! Can't wait to see everybody again. Good to hear Paul Kniffen will be there; I'll get a chance to thank him in person for his excellent tracks.

See you in a couple days guys! 

Tom


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

This will be my first time there. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Old Blue


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

brownie374 said:


> 9 finger hobbies


Yup. Was just coming back to add him.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> 9 finger hobbies


I will be sharing a table with him,if anyone needs plano jammer boxes I will have a bunch.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Is MEV gonna be there


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Haven't heard from him yet.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

What kind of offerings did the Road Race Replicas representative have? Does anyone know if RRR will be represented at the Richfield,Ohio show next month? Thanks.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

RRR had his new Mavericks, in body and kit. The new Ferrari GTO bodies. He also had decals. 

Old Blue


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks...Hope to get at least a couple of the Mavericks...the decal sets would be nice too.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

TUFFONE said:


> What kind of offerings did the Road Race Replicas representative have? Does anyone know if RRR will be represented at the Richfield,Ohio show next month? Thanks.


I will have all the RRR new cars.Mustangs,Ferraris and mavericks.I'l be at theright side of the room at the end of the first row.Tom Stumpf


----------

